# Question on 1997 528i



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

A friend of mine is considering a 1997 528i with about 85,000 miles on it. He's going to look at it over the next couple days. Are there any specific issues, problems, or just general things to be aware of with these cars?

Thanks!
Alex


----------



## CanamBMW (Sep 10, 2003)

BahnBaum said:


> A friend of mine is considering a 1997 528i with about 85,000 miles on it. He's going to look at it over the next couple days. Are there any specific issues, problems, or just general things to be aware of with these cars?
> 
> Thanks!
> Alex


I have a 97 528 with 107K and it runs perfectly. Consistant maintainance is a must. Brakes, any leaks, the water pump, radiator,thermostat. If an auto, make sure trans is full and have the trans codes "read". Get any records you can. Enjoy.

JM


----------



## chadcham (Sep 3, 2004)

I have a 97' 528i that I absolutely love. I have my Xenon's, 02' tail lights, M5 Grill, white painted side trim, clear side markers, rear lip spoiler, 17 inch OEM sport wheels, and front lower spoiler all waiting to be put on this weekend. 



CanamBMW said:


> I have a 97 528 with 107K and it runs perfectly. Consistant maintainance is a must. Brakes, any leaks, the water pump, radiator,thermostat. If an auto, make sure trans is full and have the trans codes "read". Get any records you can. Enjoy.
> 
> JM


----------



## xpcgamer (Aug 30, 2004)

Hey chad I will be in the market for a 528i. Looking for 99 sport pkg, auto. You have any pics of you e39? Sounds like you have done all I will eventually would like to have done to my car once I get it. :thumbup:


----------

